# 20" WedsSport Forged meets Tesla Model S



## GetYourWheels

WedsSport FT-117 X Tesla Model S

Custom patiently waited for his order of the WedsSport FT-117 in the sleek, Diamond Black finish!
These were newly released wheels for the 2017 season and came in two colors.
For our customer, we set him up with 20X9 and 20X10 and wrapped it with the new Bridgestone Potenza 980AS

*Let me know what you guys think!*

*WedsSport FT-117 Diamond Black
20X9 | 20X10
23.4lbs | 24.7lbs
245/40/20 | 285/35/20*









Questions? Contact us!
[email protected]
(562)275-8268​


----------

